# What's up with his rear ankles/ feet? Critique please



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ugh I can't get it to link!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

The horse's pasterns are straight up and down, which is not a good thing. 

http://www.horseinfo.com/info/faqs/faqconformQ6.html This explains, because I don't feel like typing it out.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Oh thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My aunts gelding Black Jack was an Appy and he had the straighter pasterns, and they never seemed to cause any problems. And he turned out to be one heck of a trail horse, very surefooted. As for breeding though its an undesirable trait, it could have something to do with how his hind hooves are trimmed he may have too long of heels. I would check this out in person...JMO
Good Luck!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it's more than just his fetlock and pastern angles. His whole hind end is wonky. He is pretty straight through his stifle and has a short gaskin, which leaves his hind legs much farther underneath him than they should be. Plus, his hocks aren't that great. He looks like he toes out pretty badly on the back and may be severely cowhocked.

Of course, so much can look really bad in a single picture taken at the wrong time. Before I would completely count him out as a gelding prospect (I would probably never leave him a stud), I would want more pictures of him from better angles and in better light.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

A Secret Country Boy ApHC

Link for easier viewing.

Definitely crazy hind legs. His feet in general are just TINY. And how did you get a yearling to be 15hh?! I agree with Smrobs, he may make a pretty good gelding and just have one awful picture posted. Definitely not a good stud choice though...


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Definatly not wanting a stud! I agree he should be gelded. Souls I ask for better pics then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It couldn't hurt if you're _really_ interested in him. They may have just posted a wonky picture and he doesn't really look like that. But if he looks like that in all the rest of them too, you'll never spend another moment second guessing your decision if you decide to pass on by.

I didn't take a great look at the rest of him earlier, just his hind legs, but Ricci is right, he's also got the typical halter horse legs/feet. Really small feet and really thin legs with really upright pasterns all the way around. The only really good thing I can say is that it doesn't look like he inherited his daddy's calf knees.

Either way, with the market like it is, even with his parents being "famous" halter horses, I wouldn't give more than $1000 for him....and only that _if_ his legs aren't jacked up like they appear to be.

Personally, I think the owners must be smokin' crack to think he's worth $5000, but I'm sure someone will pay it.

Are you dead set on getting an appy? Do you want a young horse that's green or an older one that has some training? Gelding or mare or does it matter? Any particular height range?

Just browsing through your area CL (not sure exactly where you're located so I have no idea if any of these are even close), here are a couple that I like the looks of a whole lot better than that appy
3 Year Old Grey Mare

Registered Overo Gelding

Palomino Gelding - Barrels, Roping, etc

And I like _all_ of these better... even the weanlings look like they'll be built quite a bit better.
AQHA, APHA geldings & others


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I was thinking it could be tendon contraction from growing too fast. I know foals get that a lot and this guy is a yearling and looks like a 3 yr old. :shock:


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Lol thats what i thought too about his price smrobs. We want an appy for sure but not paying 5 grand for a yearling with messed up legs! If my husband was stuck on getting him I'd offer her a lot less and tell her why. If she took it then great, if not oh well I will just keep on looking!

He does look like a 3yo huh. I would have never thought he was a yearling by looking at him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Smrobs I seen all those ads! I like the last link, the rest not so much but the horse wouldn't be for me it would be for my husband.
Were not dead set on age or anything like that just needs to be on the calm side and over 15.1h when done growing. It would be used all around. With a lot of trail riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. This is supposedly a yearling, so at least he would be three, before your husband could ride him. I'm tending to think hubby might want one before that.

Beautiful horse, at a distance. Then when you really look at him, he's actually got a lot of problems, which others have discussed. He also looks club-footed in the rear left. I really hope nobody ever breeds this fellow, since I'd hate to see all his faults passed on. 

This boy is a perfect example of breeding for colour, or getting a wonderfully coloured colt, but the conformation just didn't match the colour.

Too bad really. He's handsomely coloured. Has anyone seen his sire and dam?

Lizzie


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I just googled his sire "the secret" Appaloosa. He has horrible hind legs as well I really hope nobody breeds this colt but who knows because they obviously bred his sire who looks exactly just like him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If I wanted to illustrate how to breed a horse NOT to stay sound, or specifically how to breed for navicular, I'd probably use this horse as an example. 

Even if, as someone else suggested, part of the problem is contracted tendons from fast growth and overfeeding, 1.) that's not exactly an argument to buy him. 2.) it makes me concerned about epiphysitis and OCD (osteochrondosis dessicans, not obessive compulsive disorder)

He's the horse people are referring to when they say "You can't ride color." 

Run, don't walk, away from this one.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If I was seriously looking for another Appy I would be looking at Sheldak. Gorgeous, gorgeous horses. I know they have a couple of yearlings for sale right now, and might know or have some older horses from their breedings for sale. 

Some here - Sheldak Ranch - 2011 Imaginate Foals for sale

Here - Sheldak Ranch - 2011 Awestruck Foals for sale (really like Star Striker IM on this page)

More here - Sheldak Ranch - 2011 Master In Command Foals for sale

then of course they have this years foals for sale as well.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Aw yes they sure have some nice Appaloosas! I need to see where there located and their pricing. I forgot to check, instead I was just admiring their horses lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They are here in ND and you have to email them about their horse prices.  Really, really great people to work with.


----------

